# Introduce MySelf



## jyotisharma2859 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi, my name is *Jyoti*. My area of interest is to solve the problems.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jyotisharma2859 said:


> Hi, my name is *Jyoti*. My area of interest is to solve the problems.


If that is a photo of you it may be better to remove it for reasons of anonymity.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

What problems can we help you with solving?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome and hopefully you gain the help needed here.


----------

